# Partage icloud drive



## totoguile (10 Mai 2020)

Bonjour, j'essaie de partager un dossier icloud drive avec un autre utilisateur mac. Nous sommes tous les 2 sous macos 10.15.4.
Je souhaite partager un dossier, et j'ai donc ajouté la personne. Lorsque je clique droit sur le dossier, menu partager -> Afficher les personnes, je la vois bien.

Par contre, cette personne n'a pas reçu d'invitation et rien n'apparait dans icloud drive.

J'ai raté quoi ?


----------



## totoguile (10 Mai 2020)

J'ai compris !
j'utilisais la méthode "partager le lien".
Il se trouve que lorsqu'on clique sur le bouton partager... bah ca ferme la fenêtre eh puis c'est tout!
sauf que le fameux lien est dans le presse papier,, mais aucun message pour l'indiquer


----------

